# Looking to buy: 2001 Ford Ranger ext cab



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've sold my 1995 Taurus SHO (still miss it) and now I'm looking for a replacement. The mechanic my dad uses has a 2001 Ford Ranger with an extended cab for sale. he's asking $3,500 for it. Apparently someone brought it for repairs and never came back. All I know is that it's maroon, has an automatic tranny and about 150,000 miles on it. I haven't gone to see it yet.

Is this a good buy based on what I know so far?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you look it in Kelly Blue Book (New Cars, Used Cars, Blue Book Values & Car Prices - Kelley Blue Book I think) or NADA book? You need to know what all it has on it.

Does not sound bad to me.

BG


----------

